# Pigeon Love



## Gerry Morgan (Jan 1, 2004)

I live in Tucson, Arizona, USA. Our house is about 20 miles west of Tucson, in a natural desert location. One day, last May, a white pigeon appeared in the dead mesquite tree that stands in our yard. It seemed to be exhausted, and remained perched in the same place all day. We left seed out for it. After 2-3 days, the pigeon had regathered its strength, and we expected it to continue on its travels. But it stayed in our yard. We put up a cardboard box in our porch for it to roost on top of. We saw that the bird had a red band on its leg, and thought of catching it in order to read the tag, and contact the owner. But the pigeon would not let us get close enough.

Several days later, we were surprised to see the pigeon perched on our fence, with another identical pigeon beside it. Like our bird, the new pigeon was pure white, with beautiful golden eyes (can anyone tell me what type of pigeon that is?) We learned that our pigeon was a female, as the other pigeon was following her around amorously. But he left after a day or two. Perhaps he was uncomfortable around us.

Our pigeon remained. We called her "Pois Chiche" (French for chick pea) -- it just seemed right. Sometimes she would disappear for a night, and return the next day. Often, she would go flying with a local flock of pigeons. She flew strongly, even negotiating high winds with great skill. On stormy days, she glowed white in the sun on a background of dark clouds. In the hot, Arizona summer, she sunbathed on our roof in the burning heat. We worried that she would be a target for local raptors with her bright white feathers, but hoped that her flight skills would always protect her. We continued to wonder whether one day, she would fly off in search of new adventures.

On New Year's Eve, we heard the noise of something landing on the roof. We looked out of the window and saw a Cooper's hawk flying off into the distance. When we went outside, we saw white feathers strewn around. We went out into the desert to see if we could find Pois Chiche, and eventually found another mess of white feathers under a tree where the hawk must have plucked her. We went in search of her remains, but found nothing.

Now the yard feels really empty. Today, the clouds were very dark, and Pois Chiche wasn't there to glow white against them. I felt as if the hawk had flown off with a piece of my heart. Last May, I never would have dreamed that I would fall in love with a pigeon. Now it seems the most natural thing in the world.

Gerry


----------



## hawkhater (Dec 25, 2003)

Im soo sorry to hear about your bird.
I never thought Id have these fellings for a bird myself..

its really nice to know that she was living it up in your yard..

It was very nice of you to have givin her that extra life and for her to see that some humans really care...


god bless you , her, and that dam hawk
Bob providence RI


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Gerry & Welcome to Pigeons.com

I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful 'Pois Chiche'. Tears filled my eyes as I read your most touching note.

Being solid white with a band, she was most likely a release pigeon used at weddings, special cermonies, etc., that may have become lost for whatever reason. And yes, they are targets to predators. 

I live in Mesa & have a feral flock of about 70 that visit our backyard twice a day for their meals. We have a hawk that visits the neighborhood & my babies know when he is around. They take to the palm trees, the ducks take to the lake & I'm left standing in the backyard all alone holding a pan of seed. 

Do you have any plans on possibly acquiring another pigeon? They do make wonderful pets.
We have 3 special needs pigeons 1 Old Dutch Capuchine & two adorable babies. They are the light of our lives.

Let me know if you might be interested in adopting a sweet pigeon.

Again I'm so sorry for your loss.
Cindy


----------



## Gerry Morgan (Jan 1, 2004)

This story has a surprisingly happy ending. Yesterday evening, two days after the hawk attack, our pigeon returned. We thought we had found far too many feathers (including flight feathers, and many stained with blood) for Pois Chiche to have survived. But now she is back, sitting in her regular roosting spot, and preening a lot. This morning, she flew down to the bird bath for a drink, and she still seems to fly well. There seem to be a couple of dark marks on her wings, but still we can't get close enough to her to get a good look, because she seems *very* nervous.

We had found feathers in two separate places, many of them (perhaps around 100) under a tree. So we assumed that the hawk took the pigeon to the tree to eat her. Now we wonder if the pigeon flew through the tree as an avoidance tactic, ripping out feathers in the process. But it's just a guess. Anyway, we're very pleased that she's back.

Thank you all for your supportive messages. I don't feel ready to care for any extra pigeons at the moment, but I really appreciate everyone's kind thoughts!

Gerry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gerry, this is wonderful news. I love happy endings.
Take care.
Reti

------------------


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What wonderful news! I am so glad that it ended well. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear the news!

Are you going to keep her? I think it is time to make some kind of housing arrangements for her. Is there any way you can provide a safe haven for this pigeon when she comes to eat and prien and do her feather maintenance? she obviously feels at home with you.

I would hate to see this happen again, as this bird is very vulnerable, sitting by itself, and being solid white. 

She is already domesticated, so I don't think she would have problems adjusting to a cage. Treesa


----------



## Gerry Morgan (Jan 1, 2004)

I had been thinking of making some kind of more permanent house for her. I think I'd still like her to be able to come and go as she pleases, rather than keep her in a cage.

I sketched a design for a pigeon house today. It would be a square box with a platform for perching outside the opening, which will be pigeon-sized. The base will be removable for cleaning. I'm thinking of making the roof slope steeply, to discourage her from perching on top (so that only the removable base gets covered in pigeon poop). I'm also wondering about adding room for a heating pad -- it can get very cold here in the desert on winter's nights.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

Gerry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there!

Make sure the little house is weather proof, predator proof, and comfortable. It should not allow drafts of wind, nor wet rain in. 
It should sit high off the ground and have a perch for her to sit. It should have adequate room for flight and maybe an aviary for daytime.

These are the most important rules for a pigeon home.

You could even keep her inside at night in times of cold weather. Treesa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

WOW!!! What a wonderful update Gerry.

There is a good possibility you may never catch this little sweetie, however, if you get the chance to, I would go for it. I would almost bet h/s isn't too thrilled about being out in the wild, especially after her most recent encounter with the hawk.

Until then, I hope h/s stays safe & close to your home. 

Thanks for keeping us informed. 
Cindy

Just an after thought: You might want to keep an extra eye on Pois Chiche for signs of distress of any kind, as she may have sustained some pretty good injures during her fight to stay alive.

Again,I am so glad she survived.
Please continue to keep us posted.

[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited January 03, 2004).]


----------

